# 1969 Fly O Otasco Dragooon



## Jewelman13 (Jun 4, 2020)

I’ve had this project on the back burner for about 3yrs. I finally put the effort and restored this rare limited run Fly O Ostaco Dragooon. Original guard, some original parts and some nos parts. She’s not perfect but damn near close and rare as hens teeth!


----------



## stoney (Jun 4, 2020)

Great bike. Never heard of one. I like it. Nice job.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 4, 2020)

Very cool!    

Never heard of this either but that's a cool bike! Nicely done. Congrats!


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 5, 2020)

I Love the color of this bike. Great Score and resto on it.


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 5, 2020)

I love it!  Great Bike!!!  One of my favorites. I would like to find one unrestored.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 5, 2020)

jrcarz said:


> I love it! Great Bike!!! One of my favorites. I would like to find one unrestored.




The research I have done, I’ve only come across three to be seen. And a couple of them were in bad shape. My frame was an original dragooon to start with but it was spray bombed and in poor condition. As you can see, the original color was underneath the head badge which helped big time with color matching. 













Crazy as it is my original guard apparently is the only one to have popped up on the radar to the cleanest and complete with design:


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 5, 2020)

jrcarz said:


> I love it! Great Bike!!! One of my favorites. I would like to find one unrestored.




The research I have done, I’ve only come across three to be seen. And a couple of them were in bad shape. My frame was an original dragooon to start with but it was spray bombed and in poor condition. As you can see, the original color was underneath the head badge which helped big time with color matching. 













Crazy as it is my original guard apparently is the only one to have popped up on the radar to the cleanest and complete with design:


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 5, 2020)

Why is there three of the same posts when I replied? How to I erase two of them... ugh


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2020)

just ask a moderator, they'll fix


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 7, 2020)

I have the same Frame for a Western Flyer Buzz Buggy, and I am needing a rear fender if you have an extra I would buy it.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 7, 2020)

nice bike, nice restoration also !!


----------



## Tom Hand (Jun 7, 2020)

I redid one at the Bike Charity. Look at how nice it came out but then again, it was darn near new when I was fortunate to have been able to work on it.


----------



## Tom Hand (Jun 7, 2020)

I think when it sold in 2003 or so, we got almost $300 for it.  I had never seen another in such nice original shape.


----------



## Spencerfreak (Jun 11, 2020)

Really sweeeet! Camelbacks are my favs! Nice job!


----------

